# I know nothing about tandems...would it work??



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I am 6'4" (long legs) and pretty strong rider and my wife is 5'7 and not a very strong rider. Is it possible to get a tandem with the correct dimensions for us and how does it work with a strong and one weak rider?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fit=Lots of stock tandems will fit the 2 of you just fine.

It is not how strong the 2 riders are, it is all about how well they work together.

You will be fine.


----------



## tapeng (May 25, 2004)

I was in same shoes as you. I am 6' and wife is 5'6". fit her fine but not me.
I bought a cheap tandem online without fit it first. Now I regret.
Since we don't use it a lot so the $450 still worth it.
Like MB1 said. strong/weak is not an issue but fit.


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks like XL/M or XL/S size will work depending on MFG. Strong/weak is not an issue at all that is the beauty of tandem. Control/trust is more of an issue, as stoker has to completely trust captain, captain has the control, but stoker always right


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Find a shop that rents tandems if you can. Take one out for a couple of relaxed rides. That will let you know if you work well together on a tandem. My wife and I loved it almost instantly.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Fit=Lots of stock tandems will fit the 2 of you just fine.
> 
> It is not how strong the 2 riders are, it is all about how well they work together.
> 
> You will be fine.


Yup...on Ride the Rockies there was a father and [young] son team. I'm guessing the kid never did too much work. Poor dad having to truck that thing up some of the passes. I felt sorry for him.


----------

